# xm radio help



## dlh1435 (Nov 30, 2003)

Are there any good deals going on with xm radio?please let me know.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Amazon.com has the original SkyFi for $59. Thats half the original price . If you don't need/want the features of the SkyFi2 this is a great unit and a great price.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

How would you define a 'good deal'?

For the absolute minimum hardware cost, you could get an XM Online account, but that only works on-line.

If you're looking for an 'everything' package, the MyFi can now be had for around $290 and has cradles, adapters and antennas for every situation you'd be in.


----------

